# Format & Re-purpose Linux SSD



## m_ridzon (Sep 29, 2017)

A friend lent me a machine a few years ago. I mounted a new SSD in the chassis and loaded Linux on it (OpenSuse). My work is done now and I am returning his machine. I would like to remove my SSD and re-purpose it as a secondary storage drive in a Windows machine. Can I simply mount it in the Windows box, connect, and then "right mouse click > Format" from Windows Explorer? Or do I need to wipe it clean in the Linux box before dismounting? If the latter, how? (I'm not savvy as to how to format drives in Linux)


----------



## u2slow (Feb 9, 2012)

Windows often doesn't recognize Linux partitions.


You may have to delete and re-create the partition in disk management
https://support.dynabook.com/support/viewContentDetail?contentId=4008318


There is other windows disk partitioning software also.... Acronis, Easeus, etc.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

You should be able to just connect it to a spare SATA port on your PC, with power. Boot up, go to Computer Management>Storage>Disk Management, and find the new SSD in the list (can probably figure out which is it via size). Should be able to format it from there and Windows should be able to see it then. (Assuming you're intending to just wipe it clean for use with Windows.)


----------



## HandyAndyInNC (Jun 4, 2018)

Make sure that the drive is seen by the BIOS. You can then use Fdisk to remove any/all partitions on the drive. Create new partition(s) of your choice. And then format it with what ever format you like. I like using command line tools for things like this.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

I think you will be fine. I'm fairly sure I did that many years ago.


Go ahead and return the equipment. The worst that can happen is that you need to make a Linux boot USB later and if your BIOS supports 'boot from USB device' that is a fairly easy process.


----------



## m_ridzon (Sep 29, 2017)

Thanks folks! Yah, I kind of thought I could just wipe it clean from Window's Disk Management. That would be perfect for what I need.


----------

